# Vomiting after exercise



## ButtStripe (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all! 
I have a nine year old GSD with the body, mind, and energy of a 1 year old. Something peculiar has been going on with him. He has just moved in with me after a 7 year hiatus this week(See my introductory post for more info). Anyway, it has happened a few times where we go out for training or a walk and when we come home he vomits all of his food up. At first I thought maybe he was having issues with nerves, but he seems way to happy for that to be the case. Beyond that notion I made an acute observation today that I think may explain his issue. When he drinks water too soon after the exercise he gets sick.

Can anyone else verify this? Tomorrow after our obedience session I am going to let him cool down for an hour or so and then see how he does.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Be easy be well


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't feed my dogs until AFTER exercise and cool down of at least 30-45 min....this means they typically don't eat dinner till about 8-8:30 p.m. 

I read that eating too soon after a lot of exercise could increase the chance of bloat so this is just something I've gotten them used to. Go play/run/etc come in, cool down, eat. Then we do less strenuous play with toys in the house.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1135376

Welcome to the board, and back to GSDs!!

Exercise, food, and water, can all add up to bloat at worst, indigestion at best! Definitely separate the times that you feed and exercise, and carefully monitor water intake so that it is not excessive during activity -- that can trigger bloat too.

Sometimes, the type of food he is eating will also play a role -- what are you feeding?

If he's not used to this routine and expectations, this might be stressful for him, even if it's difficult to see.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't do anything like walking/running/playing with him for at least an hour after feeding him and I'd make sure he didn't drink too much water too fast after a lot of exercise. This is for two reasons, the first being if you ate a big meal and then went for a run you'd get sick too don't ya think? Second is because GSD's are prone to bloat which is life threatening. Exercising right after large water intake or meals can increase the chances of it happening.

With my boy I feed him -after- he's exercised and cooled down.

How many times do you feed him each day?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You should be able to take your dog for a WALK after eating. That increases GI motility (which starts with how fast the stomach "drains") and is actually a good way to prevent bloat. 

In fact, the studies that have been conducted on bloat can not find any causation with exercise at all. But even when owners seem to think there is a correlation, it's almost always VIGOROUS exercise. 

My dog bloated for unknown reasons (she slept most of the day before she bloated). She tends toward stomach distension (and WOULD bloat without all the precautions I take with every meal) now, and one of the things I've been told to do after she eats is TAKE HER FOR A WALK.

When she doesn't feel well (often in the middle of the night) she comes to me, and I put her on the treadmill for a perky walk. When she's done, she hops off and clearly feels better. 

What I'm saying is that there may be something else going on. We should never let a dog who has exercised vigorously drink much water because that can cause vomiting as well. But a normal walk shouldn't cause this either unless it's really hot out.

If this were my dog, I would get my dog to a vet and get a complete work up. He may have esophagus problems. He may have issues with his stomach (physiological, metabolic, etc). He could have other GI issues. I think that your pup is telling you that something is wrong, and I'd pay attention to that.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with the walking after eating. I often take the mutts for a walk after dinner.


----------



## ButtStripe (Jul 10, 2009)

Generally here's how our days are going.

Food: Iams- I used to feed him Eukanuba when I had him, but my sister switched to Iams and swears that that's his favorite and he won't like anything else( which to me sounds like bullshit, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt for the first week)

8 am- Light walk to go to the bathroom(just around 2 blocks square)
8:- Meal 1

2PM- Walk and training(usually about an hour)

6-7PM- Meal 2

9PM+- Last walk of the day(same as walk 1)

Obviously there is tons of play and very light leisurely outings mixed in there. 

Today even when I put out the water he was reluctant at first to drink it. I should have put 2 and 2 together earlier. I am going to try the extended cool down tomorrow and see how that goes. After that I think it's vet time. 

Thank you all for your valued input!

be easy be well
Brendan


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would move away from the Iams as soon as you can -- high price for a low quality food. I would find one with no corn, no sorghum, and no by-products. TONS of info in the nutrition forum. That alone might make a big difference. 

Are you incorporating small training sessions throughout the day?


----------



## ButtStripe (Jul 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Are you incorporating small training sessions throughout the day?


Yes I am always practicing commands in the house. Our hour long session is just done in the park where there are many more distractions. He's doing very well though. Today I had him in a sit stay and this little yorkie runs up to him and starts sniffing. Only once for about five seconds did he even acknowledge the dogs prescence. He's a great boy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It sounds like he has found a great home . Too bad your sister is having such a tough time


----------



## ButtStripe (Jul 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTIt sounds like he has found a great home . Too bad your sister is having such a tough time


Thank you for your kind words, Lisa. Just wanted to post an update. I have been withholding the water for about 30 min. to an hour depending on intensity of activity and the problem seems to be solved! He has been taking water no problem. Also I started the switch to Innova Adult Dog food and he is loving it! Just the little I have started mixing in with the Iams and I already am seeing a huge difference. He gets really excited when I mix it in and I have noticed that his stools have been much firmer( Living in Brooklyn, you touch them a lot through proper protective hand gear of course) and generally healthier looking!

Thank you all for your input!

Be easy, Be well
Brendan


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so glad that things seem to be resolved and the new food is working well. Great news!!! Thanks for the update


----------

